# wife attempted suicide



## freefall (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello

Last weekend my wife attempted suicide by getting drunk and taking a bottle of sleeping pills after we had an argument. We have been married less than a year. Had a lot of arguments. She accused me of cheating on her this time, which is not true, and followed me around the house yelling at me till finally I yelled back that I was sick and tired of her accusations and that I am done with her and I left to go cool off. In the hour I was gone she drank two bottle of wine. When I came back she was completely drunk, screaming f*** you at me only. She followed me around again, this time pushing me as if she were trying to get me to hit her (I have never done that or threatened it). So I went into my stepson's bedroom (4y/o) and barred the door. She went rampaging ad took the pills during that time. The boy did not see any of it, but he heard it She was in ICU for 3 days and they released her the Tuesday before Xmas.

Since then my anxiety levels are very high. A tightness in my stomach I cannot get rid of. I have a hard time sleeping. I keep waiting for the next argument, which came last night. I didn't want to talk about something...so she gave me the silent treatment all day, then some yelling earlier. Again, I left. My anxiety is out of control. i went to have a beer which is the only thing that gets rid of it. i only had one; that is all it takes.

I am seeing a therapist tomorrow (I see her regularly). But presently, I don't know what to do. The relationship seems broken beyond repair. My own mental health seems to be declining the more I stay here (and right now I am on Christmas break). Has anybody else dealt with attempted spouse suicide? What happened? Did things get better? right now, I see no light at the end of this. We are in MC, but that has not really stopped the arguments.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Tell us some more details. Your ages? How long did you date? Second marriage for you both?

Did you cheat on her before? Did her ex?


----------

